# Bahia BLU B500 Cigar Review - Nicely Priced at the Devil Site



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Flavor Profile: Solid cedar core, nice sweetness to it.
Body: Medium
Strength: Medium

I thought this was a great buy, darn inexpensive and qui...

Read the full review here: Bahia BLU B500 Cigar Review - Nicely Priced at the Devil Site


----------

